

Ask HN:  Simple stock investment web-sites? - dlytle

I'm looking to get in on one of the IPOs coming this week (Service-Now), but I've never actually done any stock purchasing before outside of 401ks, etc.  Can anyone recommend a website that's somewhat user friendly for this?  I know there's stuff like e-Trade/Scottrade/etc, but I figure HN will know about any good alternatives if they exist.
======
cwisecarver
Fool.com has a bunch of tutorials (<http://www.fool.com/how-to-
invest/thirteen-steps/index.aspx>) and some premium newsletters that can help
you through this process. From what I can tell, there aren't a lot of simple
alternatives to the big brokers. We do have a comparison table
(<http://www.fool.com/how-to-invest/broker/index.aspx>) that covers the
pricing and features of a lot of them.

Disclosure: I work there as a developer.

